# Lassen RC FT-Anderson CA



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open - Did not finish today. They have around 20 dogs or so to run in the morning.

Derby - Should get 3 series finished today. Pro's were on their way to finish up the 3rd series. We'll try and find call backs later this evening.

Amateur - Starts in the morning!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Tammy. You always have the "scoop" and are quick to share the information. Is Lacey running this weekend?
Arleen


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Arleen.....My sources are very generous with information when cell service is good!!!!!! I am not at the trial this week-end. Miss Lacy will run next week-end at Sagehens!

Good Luck to all your dogs and to everyone competing! 

Can't wait to get back in the groove!!!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's the quick Derby results. I'll come back and update complete information!

1st #7
2nd #3
3rd #11
4th #21
RJ #15
Jams 6, 14, 20, 23 & 25 (Correction: Should be 35)

Open finished the 1st around 12:30 today. Hopefully I'll have more later!

Tammy


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations to Toni Boyett and Foxtrot Bravo!!! Derby list!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual ran a triple and a land blind. Lots of channels and ponds of water enroute to the marks.. Callbacks to the water blind at 8:00 am on the 80 acres/investment properties site are:

3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,26,28,30

21 back


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the Q info Judy! 

Open called back 35 to 2nd series. No callback #'s.

Amateur Call backs from the 1st: *2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,17,18,19,21,24,26,28,29,31,33,34,36,39,40,41,42,43,44,47,48
*

Amateur was running land blind this afternoon. 

That's all for now!

Tammy


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Come on Tammy, you can do better then that.


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

correction on derby results......#25 J should be #35.
Am callbacks to landblind: 2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,17,18,19,21,24,26,28,29,31,33,34,36,39,40,41,42,43,44,47,48.
They ran all but 9 dogs on the land blind. will finish in the a.m.
Tammy we must of posted at same time......I will try to get Open callbacks.
Here they are: 3,4,9,10,12,14,16,17,19,21,22,24,34,35,39,43,44,49,51,54,56,60,62,63,66,68.....26 dogs to water blind.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the correction Missy. Can't hear too good these days!!!!!

I'm trying...but I think everyone went to bed and forgot about us "homies"!!!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't find Open?? Thought Missy was posting results here?


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

open not finished yet


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

My little Denver dog got 2nd in the derby at 14 month. Very proud of him. And congrats to Lancer and Rich.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Way to go stan looks like it is going to be quite the year for you.
________
Motorcycle tires


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

any news on who took home the ribbons?


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

AM Placements (second hand)

1 - Bell w/ Blue
2 - Hatch w/ Saber
3 - Zellner w/ Pirate
4 - Kahn w/ Tru
RJ - Costa w/ Hoot

Sorry I do not have any jams...


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

nice job chad! your creepinp up there now its time for a diffrent color ribbon


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Great job to Missy with the win. Time to start booking the pre-national training grounds and birds!!! And another great placement for Pirate and Gary.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Missy. Way to go!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

The trial results for Lassen Retriever Club are posted on Entry Express. Congratulations to all.

Many thanks to our judges and all who worked very hard at the trial to make it a success. 

Helen Graves, F.T. Secretary


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

For those who don't know already ...

OPEN RESULTS:
1st - Sargenti w/Lilly
2nd - Jerry Patopea w/ Pirate
3rd - Sargenti w/Cannon
4th - Totten w/ Cash

RJ - Gunn w/ Stanley
J - #4, 12, 14, 24, 44, 54, 56, 66


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually, Open 4th Place CASH was handled by his owner Steve Bechtel. 

Totten was originally scheduled to handle. I did not know how to change the handler from Totten to Bechtel on EE's website. 

Helen Graves, F.T. Secretary


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow..Pirate is starting where he left off last year. With his win back east after the Nationals, does this qualify him for this years' Nationals?


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Jerry & Pirate!


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Scott. It may be quite a ride. Hope its half the ride you had.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

What's with you guys in California and Qualifying? Does it not exist for you anymore? Last week, no Qual results were posted for San Jose...this week none for Lassen...I don't get it. 

So here I am, a flat lander from the East Coast, picking up the results off EE and posting them for you so that the dogs who did well and their owners are given the credit they deserve.

QUALIFYING RESULTS

1st # 8 - Firemark's Holy Terra MH ** "Terra" O-Pat Denardo
2nd #15 - Pacific Rim's Spirit of Bushido "Budo" O- Shon and Jim Garrison
3rd # 28 Deka of Club Royal "Deka" O-Duncan Montgomery
4th #12 - Camino Bear Hug "Bear" O- David and Evelyn Hengsteler
RJ #30 Topbrass Firestorm "Fire"
Jams #10, 11, 13, 18, 19 and 26.

A HUGE congrats to all of you. Lots of hard work went into these placements and you all deserve a big round of applause.

Diane


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry about that Diane, I was going to post the Qual results as well, but was late for an appt.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer , "Stanley" !! 

Open Reserve JAM! Go "Stanley"  

Judy


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Diane Brunelle said:


> What's with you guys in California and Qualifying? Does it not exist for you anymore? Last week, no Qual results were posted for San Jose...this week none for Lassen...I don't get it.
> 
> So here I am, a flat lander from the East Coast, picking up the results off EE and posting them for you so that the dogs who did well and their owners are given the credit they deserve.
> 
> ...


Diane,
Lack of any stakes reporting is usually because of time factors, lack of connection (signal) , no way to post, no connections to call etc
I believe Judy Myer posted last week's San Jose Q results.But you have to understand that the weather was so bad that weekend that the trial was physically restricted and that handlers were doing their best to stay dry and to cooperate with the property owners and committe controls. It was a huge achievement to get the stakes completed and so whatever information crawled out you were lucky to see it. 
This weekend the trial was spread over 3 properties so handlers were doing a lot of driving. The Q was held at Golden Glen Kennels outside Anderson where a cell signal is available only if you climb a hill and hold your phone over your head with one hand.
If handlers had to be at another property they had no time to waste but had to be driving to get there and run their dog and hope they could see other dogs running before they got to the line. 
It is frustrating when you're @ home and desperate for news but if no-one has the time or capability to post we all have to wait for EE and then that's up to the FT Sec as to how fast they get that up.
If people are that interested they either already know from phone calls to those running or they wait for EE.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

The news keeps showing mudslides in CA...ongoing  This AM local news here showed pictures/video that someone happened to be filming as a whole hillside with trees etc was coming down toward homes, people..men were yelling to get out of there, people running..really awful. 

News person said, amazingly no one was injured. Hard to believe watching it from here..

Thought trials of the last couple of weeks in CA might be cancelled due to access issues to running grounds etc. Posts and pictures of actual conditions... 

Appreciate when pictures of set-ups, running dogs...are shown  as well. 

We are getting only up 10 10" of snow here today..North of us up to 3"..where they really could use more in the ski areas and winter sports like snow mobiling. Trails get very rough and down to dirt, rocks..so riding is impossible. 

Congratulations to All that trialed and to those that placed, JAMS as well...of course!!

Judy
Edit: couple inches here has already melted. 10"-+ South of us.. Some received nothing..and the ski/snowmobile areas did not get anything. It is not good for the winter sports here in Maine.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Dianne thanks for the Q results. Congratulations to Pat D. and Terra for their Qual WIN!

John


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just to correct the record, I did not post the Qual results from San Jose RC. Diane is right. They were never posted. I was at the Amateur when the Qual finished on Friday. They were trying so hard to get eveyone and all the equipment safely off the muddy trial grounds on Friday evening that they did not even give the callbacks for the Amateur. I believe they planned to post them at the lodge, but most of us left the grounds after a long day. I tried to find out the Q results the next day but no one I asked had them. I would gladly have posted them if I knew what they were.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

labhauler said:


> Diane,
> 
> If no-one has the time or capability to post we all have to wait for EE and then that's up to the FT Sec as to how fast they get that up.
> .


Very true. It was near dark late Sunday when the Amateur award announcements were made and it was very late when the Open finished. It was dark when the Open awards were given out. Giving out the awards is not the last work of the day for trial workers. After all the participants left, there was well over an hour's worth of work yet to be done. 

Dead birds had to be hung to dry, live birds had to be shuffled around in bird crates, watered and fed. Equipment had to be counted, dried off, and put away. Radios had to be gathered, counted, wiped off and shut off. Full garbage bags had to be removed from garbage cans, tied up and stacked up to be removed the next day. Garbage that didn't make it to the cans had to be picked up. Ice chests had to be cleaned out of drinks and washed out. An inventory had to be taken of the drinks that were left. 2 ATV's, 2 Polaris, and a Gator had to be loaded onto their trailers. The "after the trial is over work" takes some time -- especially when it is dark and is being done by members who were dead tired from working long hours every day. I mean, get up at 5:00 or 5:30 to meet at the equipment trailer headquarters at 6:30 then put in a 12 hour day can tire you out. 

Monday morning the F.T. Secretary was on the road at 8:30 to go home where the computer is. Home is a 2+ hr. drive on mountain roads rimmed with snow. I posted Lassen's results after I unloaded my vehicle, fed our birds, checked for phone messages, got the mail. etc I think I posted results around 1 p.m. on Monday. That's as soon as I could get to my computer to do it. Some trial secretaries have to work on Mondays, so can't get to posting results until Monday night. Cut them some slack. Working a trial is hard work. 

Helen Graves


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Having worked my first full trial at the SJRC, it is a very long four days. I can understand the frustration of not knowing the results, and I for one, love to post call backs via my Blackberry if I am in the field running. 

Not only was cell coverage spotty and the days super long we had to deal with rain, location changes, and over lapping trials. 

Lynn did a fantastic job of getting the results on EE for San Jose, and I believe the Lassen crew did a great job of getting results on EE quickly as well. After my 4 days of work, missing my wedding anniversary, and strugging to keep awake on the way home, I will never underestimate the amount of work done by the FT club. 

We all love our dogs and want to know the results, but if somebody is running your dog for you they should be the first to tell you of the results. The internet postings are a convenience but posting results on RTF are not always feasible. EE should be the first official posting location.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

helencalif said:


> *Cut them some slack. Working a trial is hard work. *


That's worth repeating!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Yah and I would know nothing of that  We have never worked a hunt test, field trial, or training day in the mud and rain. We have never picked up birds at the end of the day, dried them off and put away equipment dead tired at the end of the day. NOT !!!!


My point was, if you did not get it ........The owners of the Qual dogs that placed would really enjoy the acknowdgement and jovial congratulations that only happens out here on RTF. That is something very special that we all share.

Sorry if I hit a hard spot with some of you. I will not bother you again. Just happy that it was not my dog to win that Qual.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Diane,
Since we are all in agreement about the "trials and tribulations" of working trials and Hts, what are you trying to prove by trying to lay guilt trips on amateurs for not posting Q results. I just dont get what the heck you have in mind. There are many trials where nothing is posted at all on circuits. S. California/Arizona never gets posted. Oh dear me. My dog has been at trials where I had to wait until mid week to find out how he did. Oh dear me again.
Why dont you take the halo off and acknowledge that other people in this game work as hard as you. Snide remarks about trials you are not involved in are totally uncalled for.
And you clearly bothered a lot of people.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you very much Labhauler.


----------

